# Removing wheels from a Craftsman 247.887000



## Postmanjr (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello - I just got my recall kit for the Craftsman 247.887000, and I'm having a difficult time removing the old wheels. There doesn't seem to be any rust, but I tried liquid wrench lubricant and that didn't help at all.

Does anyone know if the bolts are left-hand threaded? Both directions seem to be really tight.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

both should be standard bolts. i am guessing they are stiff from never being removed. i bet once you break the bolt free it will move nicely but the breaking it free can sometimes require a bit extra force.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Are you using a decent 1/2" drive socket with breaker bar?


----------



## Postmanjr (Oct 12, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Are you using a decent 1/2" drive socket with breaker bar?


Only the socket from a standard wrench kit, I don't have a breaker bar (which probably would help). That might be my next step.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Postmanjr said:


> Only the socket from a standard wrench kit, I don't have a breaker bar (which probably would help). That might be my next step.


Yup


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

You may be able to slide a pipe over the handle of the socket wrench to give you more leverage. I have a socket wrench which has a perfectly round handle. I drilled a hole in the end of a 2x4 and slide it over the handle for more leverage.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Please be careful using anything slipped over a socket wrench. A cheap socket wrench will break and you can end up hurt.


----------



## Postmanjr (Oct 12, 2020)

Found a neighbor with an impact wrench, and even that took some fighting, but they eventually came off. Thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

A little heat helps a lot.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Impact air gun is definitely worth it's weight in gold when working on equipment. They now have electric ones also.....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

while electric ones are getting better still hard to beet a good old fashion air impact gun. 



Big Ed said:


> A little heat helps a lot.


i don't know if you can heat one of these safely. it has plastic rims that could possibly catch fire with the amount of heat normally needed to free a stuck bolt.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> while electric ones are getting better still hard to beet a good old fashion air impact gun.
> 
> 
> i don't know if you can heat one of these safely. it has plastic rims that could possibly catch fire with the amount of heat normally needed to free a stuck bolt.


LOL, one way to get it off. 
I didn't think of that.
They ought to ban plastic wheels. 
Had a friend who shoveled for over 30 years. He figured he was getting old so he bought a blower.
He was putting air in a tire and had his free hand resting on top as he filled it.
The plastic rim was defective and blew up, his hand got tossed into the frame.
He still can't move his hand too much today.
I think all wheels should be metal.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> LOL, one way to get it off.
> I didn't think of that.
> They ought to ban plastic wheels.
> Had a friend who shoveled for over 30 years. He figured he was getting old so he bought a blower.
> ...


i would guess that why the poster is installing a recall kit. i just don't know what is comes with the recall kit or what has to be re-used. most machines don't have plastic wheels but i know most of the small single speed machines like his do. they are also known for failing transmissions which cost a lot to repair so i bet there was not many people who actually got the recall kit.


----------



## Postmanjr (Oct 12, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> i would guess that why the poster is installing a recall kit. i just don't know what is comes with the recall kit or what has to be re-used. most machines don't have plastic wheels but i know most of the small single speed machines like his do. they are also known for failing transmissions which cost a lot to repair so i bet there was not many people who actually got the recall kit.


Yep, the recall was for plastic wheels/rims that could explode. I heated them with a hair dryer, but only after puncturing the tires. Needless to say they didn't get very hot.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Postmanjr said:


> Yep, the recall was for plastic wheels/rims that could explode. I heated them with a hair dryer, but only after puncturing the tires. Needless to say they didn't get very hot.


He has really no use of his left are. This is after surgeries.
Took it to court a few times and got zilch, nothing.
His was a legit suit too, not like some scammer trying rip someone off like some do.

When I filled ANY tire now all I hold is the valve stem tool I am using.

Recall has steel wheels for replacement?


----------



## Postmanjr (Oct 12, 2020)

> Recall has steel wheels for replacement?


Yes, wheels and rims. Call MTD (888)848-6038, give the model/serial number, and I got mine in about 5 days. The wheels were harder material, but I don't remember if they were steel or not.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> LOL, one way to get it off.
> I didn't think of that.
> They ought to ban plastic wheels.
> Had a friend who shoveled for over 30 years. He figured he was getting old so he bought a blower.
> ...


that's like the old spilt rims on a semi. think we both know of truck tire techs getting killed or maimed 
some items should be banned some never made


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

captchas said:


> that's like the old spilt rims on a semi. think we both know of truck tire techs getting killed or maimed
> some items should be banned some never made


Yep, and ran tubes in the tires.


----------



## Junkman (Jan 30, 2012)

Postmanjr said:


> Hello - I just got my recall kit for the Craftsman 247.887000, and I'm having a difficult time removing the old wheels. There doesn't seem to be any rust, but I tried liquid wrench lubricant and that didn't help at all.
> 
> Does anyone know if the bolts are left-hand threaded? Both directions seem to be really tight.


Sometimes the bolts were installed with Loctite, and you have to release the Loctite to get them loose. The way to do this is to heat the head of the bolt until it is extremely warm, but it doesn't have to be red hot. The heat will break the bond. I have also used a professional heat gun that resembles a hair dryer, however, it puts out a lot more heat. If you were to hold your hand in front of it, it would give you a serious burn. Once you heat the bolts, put your socket on the bolt, and turn it off. Once trick to know if it is a left handed thread, is that almost universally, the bolt manufacturers would either put a L on the head of the bolt, or cut small slits on the point between the flats to indicate a left handed thread. 
I used to use Liquid Wrench, PBlaster, etc., however, I learned about another product that works even better by SeaFoam.. It is called Deep Creep. Give it a try, and let us know what you think about the product.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Junkman said:


> Sometimes the bolts were installed with Loctite, and you have to release the Loctite to get them loose. The way to do this is to heat the head of the bolt until it is extremely warm, but it doesn't have to be red hot. The heat will break the bond. I have also used a professional heat gun that resembles a hair dryer, however, it puts out a lot more heat. If you were to hold your hand in front of it, it would give you a serious burn. Once you heat the bolts, put your socket on the bolt, and turn it off. Once trick to know if it is a left handed thread, is that almost universally, the bolt manufacturers would either put a L on the head of the bolt, or cut small slits on the point between the flats to indicate a left handed thread.
> I used to use Liquid Wrench, PBlaster, etc., however, I learned about another product that works even better by SeaFoam.. It is called Deep Creep. Give it a try, and let us know what you think about the product.


Thanks, I never heard of that, I googled it to save others time here>>>>>> https://www.jbtools.com/seafoam-dc-...MI7eehj7C17AIVg4TICh0eZQfjEAQYAyABEgKkwvD_BwE

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Joined 2012, then, welcome back to the site.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am a fan of SeaFoam, always put 1/2 rate in my gas cans along with Stabil, but never heard of there Deep Creep penetrating oil, .... interesting, I'll have to try it. 

I always use Trysol for penetrating oil.... that's all we used at Amtrak,... great stuff.









PENETRATING SOLVENT | PENETRATING OIL | TRIZOL


Possesses unique active properties not found in any other penetrating oils. Trizol has the ability to immediately penetrate all rusted and gummed-up parts.




www.trizolube.com


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have seen Sea Foam Deep Creep in the Auto parts stores but never have seen Trysol. Must be an industial product sold at Grainger, etc. Surprised no none has mentioned Kroil yet. There is also the make-it-Yourself penetrating oil of Acetone and ATF 50/50 mmixture. I believe the traditional Sea Foam is a gas stabilizer so not sure if you need to also use Stabil. It won't hurt. I have seen people use too much and the engine may smoke a bit.


----------

